# Cavaliers @ Raptors, March 20th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Cleveland Cavaliers* (34-29) @ *Toronto Raptors* (27-38)
March 20th, 2005, 1:00PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MCINNIS, JEFF" TITLE="MCINNIS, JEFF" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/MCINNIS, JEFF.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NEWBLE, IRA" TITLE="NEWBLE, IRA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/NEWBLE, IRA.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, LEBRON" TITLE="JAMES, LEBRON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/JAMES, LEBRON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GOODEN, DREW" TITLE="GOODEN, DREW" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/GOODEN, DREW.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS" TITLE="ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS.jpg">
*Jeff McInnis, Ira Newble, LeBron James, Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ALSTON, RAFER" TITLE="ALSTON, RAFER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ALSTON, RAFER.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PETERSON, MORRIS" TITLE="PETERSON, MORRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/PETERSON, MORRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Jalen Rose, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We are going to have to contain Cleveland's frontcourt to win this game.
Hopefully Bosh will be able to play.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

This Is A Must Win - Cuz One Of Ma Brothers Whenever He Watches A Raptors Game With Me They Lose.. Cuz He Watched The Last 2 Games Wit Me & We Lost Them lOl So, We Need To Get That Win.

[D-Marshall Time]


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

yep a must win...for me to be happy for once....


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Cavs could be on the brink of a losing streak right now. They have been struggling, losing their last two. Hopefully we can get at them early and try to demoralize them.

Containing Ilgauskas and Gooden on the boards seems to be our biggest concern when we play them. I think if we can prevent them from getting too many easy baskets off of offensive rebounds we should be alright.

Bosh has been telling reporters that he was bored out of his mind not playing in Detroit ("join the club!" says Darko) and he is dying to get back on the floor. Looks like he'll play tomorrow come hell or high water.


----------



## notorious (Jan 17, 2005)

if lebron plays a good game, cavs will win. I'm expecting a sell out @ the ACC.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll be at the game. Should be fun


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> I'll be at the game. Should be fun


That is like what, 3 of the last 5 home games you've been at?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Come on guys, we haven't had a big game thread in awhile.
I think it's about time we have one.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Come on guys, we haven't had a big game thread in awhile.
> I think it's about time we have one.


yep...It's time...
Lets get this started...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Im hoping to see Pape this game...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I hope we get another exciting loss.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> That is like what, 3 of the last 5 home games you've been at?



no the last game i was at was a against the magic, but i might be going wensday vs the Bulls  

I will probably lose cause Boozer and Z are too much for us to handle. If we are smart we should consentrate on shuting those 2 down instead of Lebron cause LBJ is going to get his, we have to make sure that other players arent the reason we get beaten


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

madman said:


> no the last game i was at was a against the magic, but i might be going wensday vs the Bulls
> 
> I will probably lose cause Boozer and Z are too much for us to handle. If we are smart we should consentrate on shuting those 2 down instead of Lebron cause LBJ is going to get his, we have to make sure that other players arent the reason we get beaten


I hope you are talking about Gooden and not Boozer :uhoh: 
The Cavs are going to be coming at us hard today, we better be ready right off the start. If we get down early this will be a tough game to climb back into. Z will have to be kept out of the score sheet as much as posible, also we can't let a guy like Tractor Traylor come in and hurt us. If Bosh plays I expect him to come out strong and be a big factor early, he hated sitting out the last game and he will want to prove that he is 100%. Look for Alston to have a good game as well, I also think that Bonner and Donyell will have strong games off of the bench.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

might have missed it somewhere, but Bosh is playing this game?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

JL2002 said:


> might have missed it somewhere, but Bosh is playing this game?



As a Raps fan I hope so!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

How great is it waking up on a Sunday morning and getting ready to watch a Raptors game?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> How great is it waking up on a Sunday morning and getting ready to watch a Raptors game?


i love sundays too....i wake up at like 11 and then just mess around till 1 and before u no its game time...i love sundays...but then the game finnishes and i am left with the fact that i have a ton of unfinnished readings to do for my monday class..and as of right now i have an essay do tomorow


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> How great is it waking up on a Sunday morning and getting ready to watch a Raptors game?



It sucks!!!!!! I live on the East Coast so the game is on an hour later, also I am awake early every day, I can't help it. 6:30-7:00 a.m. is sleeping in, so I have a long wait before game time and it is hard to deal with. In the end it is worth it though :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

adhir1 said:


> i love sundays too....i wake up at like 11 and then just mess around till 1 and before u no its game time...i love sundays...but then the game finnishes and i am left with the fact that i have a ton of unfinnished readings to do for my monday class..and as of right now i have an essay do tomorow


Yeah I know what you mean, but it's March Break for me right now, so I won't have any homework for quite awhile. You have school right now?



> It sucks!!!!!! I live on the East Coast so the game is on an hour later, also I am awake early every day, I can't help it. 6:30-7:00 a.m. is sleeping in, so I have a long wait before game time and it is hard to deal with. In the end it is worth it though


Tell me about it. The worst thing is when there is like 2-3 hours until game time, and you have nothing to do.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

vBookie - Raps favored by 3: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=151033


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, but it's March Break for me right now, so I won't have any homework for quite awhile. You have school right now?


unfortunately i do...university has our march break in february, its "called "reading week" properly named so, ud think u can just chill and do whatever...but its preety school filled, ahh the days of high school i miss them....but the bright spot is that i am done school on april 11th...exams included...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

schub said:


> vBookie - Raps favored by 3: http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=151033


Nice, nice.
I was beginning to think that you guys forgot about the Raptors.
2000 on TO for me.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Woods gets the start over Araujo who is out with "flu like symptoms".


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Numbed One said:


> Woods gets the start over Araujo who is out with "flu like symptoms".


Oh okay.
I wasn't too sure what happend, I thought that maybe Hoffa got demoted to the bench when I didn't see him on the floor in the beginning of the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rafer with another 3 ..
18-11 Raptors.
Shooting close to 70%


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Woods has looked pretty impressive so far.
He's been fighting for those offensive rebounds, and he had a pretty nice block on Gooden.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mo Pete with a nice dunk over Lebron James. 
Lebron answers back though with 2 points of his own.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

How many times have we had 30 points in the 1st quarter at home this season?
Looks like we're well on the way for another one today.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Lebron goes for a vicious dunk, but Pape Sow fouls him and sends him to the line.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

30-27 Raptors at the end of 1.

Lebron started off cold, wasn't taking too many shots, just trying to get his teammates involved early on. Since that didn't really work out, Lebron has put it upon himself to score and take the ball to the rim, he has 16 points right now.

Raptors will have to contain him if they have any chance to win this one.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

55-53 Raptors at the half.
Lebron and Gooden have 47 of Cleveland's 53 points.
Marshall leading the way for the Raptors with 14 points, including 4 three pointers.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

I really liked what I saw from Pape Sow in the first half, like usual.

I don't think he is big enough to play centre against a guy like Big Z yet, though. But Sow looks quick on his feet, makes good decisions on defence, and challenges every shot he can.

If Hoffa keeps improving, he and Sow could be quite the aggressive, punishing front court lineup.

I really hope we resign Sow.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

i think we will resign him...he is a really athletic player...he seriously gets up there...i think if he understand when and how to use it..he could seriously be a big time shot blocker..and if he must on some muscle could be our version of big ben....and Lebron with 29 in the half..i hope he doesnt go off for a career night against us....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow that was a really hard foul by Ira Newble, didn't even go for the ball.
That was uncalled for.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Donyell Marshall!
24 points 10 rebounds off the bench.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Lebron James about to have his first 50 point game of his career.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jalen Rose!!!!!
Captain Crunch!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Why am I the only one posting in the game thread?
Where are you people?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

105 - 98 Raptors
Lebron ends with a spectacular 56 points, but the Cavs still lose.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Heheheheh Turkish the only one posting.

Its quite unbelievable that Lebron can score 56 but the Cavs can lose, thats what I call a one man team. Great to see Rafer make that shot at the end of the game on Newble( who the **** does Newble think he is anyways..) and once again Jalen Rose is clutch!!!


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Why the hell is Marshall playing so well now, at the end of the season? At the start of the season he wasn't in the paint half as much as he was tonight.

Sow's versatility was shown when he matched up against Lebron. He was blown by a couple times, but that was a rookie mistake, overestimating his own quicks or underestimating Lebron's quicks. Sow isn't used to being matched up against explosive guards/forwards like that (hell, Sow isn't used to being matched up against anyone this year), so he can be easily forgiven. Sow looks like he could bring us what JYD did, with better foot speed and shotblocking.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors have been in some really entertaining games lately.

Looks like the best way to stop King James is to let him take unlimited shots (36 shots for him today, 42 if you count the ones he was fouled on) and focus on stopping the rest of his team. Hard to believe that outside of James and Gooden, the rest of the Cavs scored a pathetic 18 points.

Honestly, though, had James hit a few of those late shots, game over. He nearly beat us almost entirely by himself, especially in the second half. Incredible shooting performance from him.

Chris Bosh, on the other hand, looked like he'd missed a week, not just one game. I'm not convinced he was ready physically to return. Hopefully he can get some more rest before Wednesday's game.

Nice night for Pape with Hoffa sidelined with flu-like symptoms. Why do they always call it flu-like symptoms? Why not say, "he has the flu." Anyways, Sow is good at getting after the ball, he is aggressive, and he has some confidence. At least in his defensive game. The Raptors brass/mouthpieces try to force us to think he plays like Ben Wallace, a comparison I really haven't seen come to light, but he plays well considering his inexperience. I think he will eventually be a better player than Araujo.

Donyell continues to frustrate me. Why is it that he took ten three-point shots, hitting four, but only took five two-point shots? I mean, he went 4/5 from two. When he is hot I'd really like to see him get into the paint more. Hard to complain when he hits five threes and adds a double-double, but I don't know why he is only willing to go into the paint and get after it defensively in the fourth and not throughout the game.

Woods was adequate compensating for Hoffa's absence, but two rebounds in 20 minutes? Three blocked shots is great, but he was getting pushed out of the paint with ease. Hopefully he gets some strength training this summer if our team plans on keeping him.

Fun game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

well the raptors won thats a good thing...and this game was great...not to mention i won in vbookie....a couple of thoughts

i thought Pape Sow played a great game. he is an agresisive player, that doesnt back down to anybody...he is a frreak of nature he can jump out of the gym like no other. i think he is definately a top athletic on our team. with some good guidance, and learning how to use his strength, he should be a really good role player, and everyone is right in including him in our young core. But again he is very very very raw, both on defense and offense, but that will come with time, we should definately try to keep him.

Donyell has been playing phenomal ball as of late, today he had a couple of key offensive rebounds to keep us up late in the game. His three point shot is almost becoming automatic, you know when he lets those missiles go there going straight through that mesh. and another thing a noticed, is he is mixing it up, we saw marshall before this stretch camp out on the three point and just wait for the ball, now he is moving around and playing without it, which is resulting in more points, and boy is he raising his value, im starting to like the idea of resigning him or better yet getting back value for him via sign and trade. 

Jalen Rose, Capn Crunch strikes again, i love jalen for this team, i hope we keep him through his contract, and give him another deal (not so much coin tho) if he is still playing a this level at that time. Chris had a slow game, got to the line 10 times making 9, i like that alot, but his shot dint go down, i expected this, one because of the massive frontcourt that cleveland has and two his back is probably still hurting him a little bit.

well we saw history today, Lebron james went off for his first of many 50 point game, to bad it was against us, but still very entertaining to watch, and we did what he had to we knew lebron was gonna get his (rather alot of his), but we shut down the rest of the team, 5 of clevelands players did not score, and only 5 of them 

an overall great effort from the raptors....and a great game to watch..keep it up boys...


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Nice night for Pape... I think he will eventually be a better player than Araujo.


I agree. Although I doubt Sow will ever be a true centre. I don't think he'll ever be big enough. He looks smallish. He doesn't look 6'10" 240lbs.



speedythief said:


> Donyell continues to frustrate me. Why is it that he took ten three-point shots, hitting four, but only took five two-point shots? I mean, he went 4/5 from two. When he is hot I'd really like to see him get into the paint more. Hard to complain when he hits five threes and adds a double-double, but I don't know why he is only willing to go into the paint and get after it defensively in the fourth and not throughout the game.


Yeah I really don't get Donyell. Sure, 3 pointers are nice, but his offensive rebounding and interior skills are more valuable to this team. Why can't he play like that all game?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah....Raps Win...
Awesome game for Donyell, Jalen, Pape and Rafer...
Great team work..not like someone...

7th sellout crowd .... :clap:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

And Turk...I'll be posting like crazy next game.. :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I was very impressed with Marshall's performance tonight. 
After that record tieing three-point performance, many were quick to say that fans would begin to expect to much out of him, and that Marshall would dissapoint.
However ever since the Philly game, Donyell has put up one solid performance after another.
Two straight double doubles with 20+ points is good in my books.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> And Turk...I'll be posting like crazy next game.. :biggrin:


75000th Post.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> And Turk...I'll be posting like crazy next game.. :biggrin:


All right good to hear.
We need more people contributing in these game threads to promote activity in this forum.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> 75000th Post.


I was just a couple of seconds behind you speedy.
I guess you were waiting for that.

Raptors are now 4 games out of the playoffs.
It's funny how TSN makes it look like we are right in the thick of things.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> 75000th Post.


Wow what a great day.... :biggrin:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Im hoping to see Pape this game...


got my wish...


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> got my wish...



Yup, I'm happy we got to see some significant minutes from Sow.

For once we actually have a front court that is shaping up to be pretty decent for the future.

Like I said, he looks kind of small though... I'm not sure how much centre he can play.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm also very happy that Pape Sow got some minutes today. 
I really liked that time when you fouled Lebron when he was about to go for a monster dunk.
Yes, Pape made some mistakes out there, but he's a rookie, and he's barely gotten any playing time this season so that's kind of expected.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Numbed One said:


> Yup, I'm happy we got to see some significant minutes from Sow.
> 
> For once we actually have a front court that is shaping up to be pretty decent for the future.
> 
> Like I said, he looks kind of small though... I'm not sure how much centre he can play.


He looks a legit 6'9-6'10.. I mean he was up against the 7'3 Illgauskas which makes him look a little smaller, and he actually gave Big Z trouble when on him. 

I don't want to bring up Big Ben with this guy because it seems everybody does, but with his decent height, great hops, quickness, strength, and fairly long arms, he should be able to defend most of the centres in the league.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I was just a couple of seconds behind you speedy.
> I guess you were waiting for that.


No, it was Just Sick's post that was the 75000th. I was waiting for someone to reach it so I could tell them it was them.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> No, it was Just Sick's post that was the 75000th. I was waiting for someone to reach it so I could tell them it was them.


Oh, my mistake then.

I think after that performance, we have now passed Phoenix in 3PT %.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Something else that I forgot to mention was that Mo Pete had 9 points in the first quarter, and after that he didn't score again.
We could have really used him in the 2nd half to put the game away earlier.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> I think after that performance, we have now passed Phoenix in 3PT %.


Yeah, we should be close to being 1st overall in the NBA shooting threes at home. We're still way down the list on the road, though.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

vigilante said:


> He looks a legit 6'9-6'10.. I mean he was up against the 7'3 Illgauskas which makes him look a little smaller, and he actually gave Big Z trouble when on him.
> 
> I don't want to bring up Big Ben with this guy because it seems everybody does, but with his decent height, great hops, quickness, strength, and fairly long arms, he should be able to defend most of the centres in the league.


True... I think he could use to put on a little weight, though. He just _looks_ small, I guess. He didn't look much bigger or taller than Lebron. Although Lebron is a freak of nature, not someone to judge him by.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> I think after that performance, we have now passed Phoenix in 3PT %.


I did a liitle research and we are pretty close..

Raps - 386% (65 games)
Suns - 389% (64 games)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sow's profile says he weighs 250 but up next to Bosh he looked shorter and about the same build.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I did a liitle research and we are pretty close..
> 
> Raps - 386% (65 games)
> Suns - 389% (64 games)


Yeah, but that didn't count today's game


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Is these kind of games when I say, we still have a chance for the playoff. But then we lose to teams like Atlanta next..... :curse:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Yeah, but that didn't count today's game


...I just calculated it..and it's still 386%...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> ...I just calculated it..and it's still 386%...


I see..
With the way Marshall has been playing of late though, I think we can pass them before this season is over.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow that was one of the best raptor games i have ever been to. Lebron is absoultly amazing. No matter who was on him he still made shots with hands in his face. 

Sow played amazing and i was impressed that he didnt back down from LBJ, he is going to be good after a good offseason. 

Jalen played great again in the fourth quarter, i didnt know that Hoffa was sick so i thought that he got into something with Sam Mitchell. Woods played good D on Z. 


Good game, hopefully this is a sign of what the raps will be doing consistantly next season


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> Wow that was one of the best raptor games i have ever been to. Lebron is absoultly amazing. No matter who was on him he still made shots with hands in his face.
> 
> Sow played amazing and i was impressed that he didnt back down from LBJ, he is going to be good after a good offseason.
> 
> ...


Madman you've been lucky. The last few Raptors games that you've gone to have been really exciting and we've come out on top.
Thanks for inviting me by the way.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Madman you've been lucky. The last few Raptors games that you've gone to have been really exciting and we've come out on top.
> Thanks for inviting me by the way.



i would have but my cousins from MTL bought the tixs


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

What was wrong with *Chris Bosh* today? I didn't watch the game.

Only 7 shots...

Is this because he wasn't aggresive and active like he used to be (due to his back) or is the sign that Rose and Donyell will carry the offense for the rest of season?


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Thorgal said:


> What was wrong with *Chris Bosh* today? I didn't watch the game.
> 
> Only 7 shots...
> 
> Is this because he wasn't aggresive and active like he used to be (due to his back) or is the sign that Rose and Donyell will carry the offense for the rest of season?


Prolly just his back. Bosh will have a few big nights before the year is done.


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Welcome to Cleveland, 'Bron! Enjoy the Allen Iverson treatment! 

Good game by the Raps. The King scores a career-high in points against us, and we still win. Very nice.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Thorgal said:


> What was wrong with *Chris Bosh* today? I didn't watch the game.
> 
> Only 7 shots...
> 
> Is this because he wasn't aggresive and active like he used to be (due to his back) or is the sign that Rose and Donyell will carry the offense for the rest of season?


It looked like he was just going through the motions on offensive but he played very well on D. I think it is due to the injury


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> It looked like he was just going through the motions on offensive but he played very well on D. I think it is due to the injury


I agree, the Detroit game was the first that Bosh has missed all season, and that probably still had an affect on him.
I doubt this is a trend that will continue for him. After struggling from the field early on, he started trying to get his teammates involved, and did what he could on the defensive end. 
I'm sure against Chicago he will be a lot more involved with the offense and we should see him getting a lot more shots.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

U can tell he wasn't himself and it was killing him.
In other news Pape has game. :banana: 

oh and so does King James


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Crazy, 56 points by James and the Raptors still win. Good stuff, good stuff.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Crazy, 56 points by James and the Raptors still win. Good stuff, good stuff.


I agree, I doubt the fans at the ACC had any complaints.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

No doubt, he's gonna be the greatest ever, and today's game was just more reason why.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> No doubt, he's gonna be the greatest ever, and today's game was just more reason why.


True, and in a way I am happy it was against us, because I got to see it first hand.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah true, I still wanted to go to the game, and I'm regretting not going. Well actually, not really, considering it was Iranian new year today, in other words Iranian money giving day.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah true, I still wanted to go to the game, and I'm regretting not going. Well actually, not really, considering it was Iranian new year today, in other words Iranian money giving day.


Money that you can use to go to the next Raptors game.
Smart choice.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Money that you can use to go to the next Raptors game.
> Smart choice.


 Exactly, like the one this Wednesday against the Bulls. Are you down?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Exactly, like the one this Wednesday against the Bulls. Are you down?


Nope sorry.
Maybe another time.

I'm still dissapointed about the fact that we aren't going to the game against the Nets.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Nope sorry.
> Maybe another time.
> 
> I'm still dissapointed about the fact that we aren't going to the game against the Nets.


Why not?...sold out?

man this game thread is weakk.... 6 pages..


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

what a weird one. lebron was magnificent and his team didn't show up on the scoreboard, okay, but the raps were playing kind of strange themselves. i don't know how many timeouts were called today but i couldn't remember very many until jalen got hot in the fourth and they started using theirs. we just kept playing and playing and playing, lebron kept scoring and scoring and scoring, and all we had were a few TV timeouts. it was odd.

still, good game for the raps. a lot of people are putting the light on the cavs and how their bench scored just a single point but i thought the raptors didn't get a full team effort, either. well, maybe "effort"'s the wrong word, but i honestly feel we won with: jalen, marshall, mop, alston, sow and woods. no more. those six. the rest (bosh, bonner and palacio i think) were missing in action. i can't villify them or anything, but only because i don't remember them playing _at all_. it was just a weird game.

sow looks like a promising player, good second round pick. i don't know if he has any skills, per se, but he is a man who appears to bring the intangibles. you can also tell he's from africa because he seems to play like he's never seen an nba game before, he just does the obvious things that "trained" players forget to do, and that's a good thing. it was hilarious to watch him today- for example, the matador defense that led to the lebron dunk had me on the floor. like, what are you doing?  he looked like he was in voodoo or something.

but the most important thing about the game: what the hell was vic rauter doing there! LOL. if you don't know, this guy was covering the malaysian grand prix live from 1 to 4 AM on sunday morning- *1 to 4 AM live*! he might have been in the studio, okay, but formula one is not an easy sport to cover as he was conducting interviews with racers and experts in kuala lumpur. then we find him courtside at the ACC 8 hours later, doing one of the few things i've never seen him do before (the nba), interviewing marshall, rose and coach todd, and offering summaries for mitchell's obscene huddles. you'd see him on press row every once in awhile behind a cav or something, just watching, and man, i couldn't stop from splitting my sides.

i could've sworn chuck and leo were howling off the air for themselves. you could hear the giggles. 

i mean, you gotta give the man a break... norma, where were you?

peace


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Why not?...sold out?
> 
> man this game thread is weakk.... 6 pages..


Ask Madman. 

Yeah only 6 pages, not too impressive at all.
It's more than double the amount of posts that we had for the Detroit game thread, but less than the Boston game thread.

We need more people contributing around here.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

ballocks said:


> but the most important thing about the game: what the hell was vic rauter doing there! LOL. if you don't know, this guy was covering the malaysian grand prix live from 1 to 4 AM on sunday morning- *1 to 4 AM live*! he might have been in the studio, okay, but formula one is not an easy sport to cover as he was conducting interviews with racers and experts in kuala lumpur. then we find him courtside at the ACC 8 hours later, doing one of the few things i've never seen him do before (the nba), interviewing marshall, rose and coach todd, and offering summaries for mitchell's obscene huddles. you'd see him on press row every once in awhile behind a cav or something, just watching, and man, i couldn't stop from splitting my sides.
> 
> i could've sworn chuck and leo were howling off the air for themselves. you could hear the giggles.
> 
> ...


That's actually a good point, I was thinking of that as well.
I'm not sure though but is there any possibility that TSN is going to use Vic instead of Norma from now on? 
Much like how Sportsnet uses Jack Armstrong as a commentary for their games instead of Leo Rautins.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> True, and in a way I am happy it was against us, because I got to see it first hand.


actually i saw it first hand you just got the feed


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

TSN is a joke... they just use the same buffoons like Rod Black and Vic Rauter for every stupid event they cover (and cover badly).


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> TSN is a joke... they just use the same buffoons like Rod Black and Vic Rauter for every stupid event they cover (and cover badly).


well what do you expect they can only show so much classic hockey :curse:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

56 Points & Still Cant Beat The Raptors At Home..
I Wanted Him To Hit 60+... *You Heard It First: Pape Sow Is The Next Big Ben!*


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Q8i said:


> *You Heard It First: Pape Sow Is The Next Big Ben!*


Actually, I think just about everyone has said this already.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

suprised to see us win this 1 lebrons team is really lettin him down the need mcinnis bk in there rotation b4 the payoffs isf they wanna do anything. great game by marshall and rose. good to see sow get mins with the absence of hoffa. woods didnt actually play that bad for a guy that has been rottin on the bench for a while. 

i wud post more in game threads bt the time differential is abit crazy so i wud have to be up at like 3 in the mornin and on the net jus to post. and i cnt get on the net at weekends funky connection av got.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

It's good to hear that *Bosh* is OK. Hopefully he's going to get more involved in offense. Both Jalen and Donyell are hot right now, but Raptors will need Bosh once they get cold once again.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Q8i said:


> 56 Points & Still Cant Beat The Raptors At Home..
> I Wanted Him To Hit 60+... *You Heard It First: Pape Sow Is The Next Big Ben!*


i really liked what i saw from him, hopefully Sam builds some more confidence in him in the remaining games and lets him have some extended minutes in these next few games


----------



## bourney92 (Mar 16, 2005)

well done lebron


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

bourney92 said:


> well done lebron


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

lol @ Jalen... he's like "Imagine how good he'll be when he's old enough to drink" on LeBron. Silly Jalen, you're in Toronto. The legal age is 19 here.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> lol @ Jalen... he's like "Imagine how good he'll be when he's old enough to drink" on LeBron. Silly Jalen, you're in Toronto. The legal age is 19 here.



:laugh: Jalen is always good for a funny quote


----------

